# My two special Aquascapes.



## Keith GH (10 Sep 2017)

This was my first 5ft Aquascaped as such.  I was lucky enough to win a Forum Competition which started me of in Judging and Critiquing Aquascapes.




I called it Placidity no High Tech at all.

This tank was in my Jebo Bow fronted tank.   I posted a few photos of it on a Forum and to my surprise I was asked could it be used in a Calendar.  This meant sending the photos un touched ready for publication, I remember taking many photos and finally selecting what I thought was the best of them.  
Another Low Tech tank
This was the last tank to be pulled down.




Keith


----------



## dan4x4 (15 Sep 2017)

this looks awesome


----------



## Keith GH (16 Sep 2017)

dan

Thank you very much.

Keith


----------



## Keith GH (1 Oct 2017)

Tim

Thank you

Now you know why I miss my tanks. 

Keith


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Oct 2017)

You're going to have to sort something out with regards that water supply of yours Keith, it's a great shame you've had to give up your tanks because of it


----------



## dan4x4 (1 Oct 2017)

Ah man sorry to hear that you're without a tank right now.

You need to get back into man I love those jungle scapes! Low tech aswell man and they look so clean!

Whats the problem with your water?

lol over use of the "man" word ha sorry!


----------



## Keith GH (2 Oct 2017)

dan

Here are several reasons water is only one of my concerns,
Because I live in an old coastal tourist town with some of our water pipes over 100yld they are not the best these days.

I live in a Court at the closed off end and the water line stops at me.   Now that means all the gunk gathers at the end.  Easy solution years ago once a year the line was flushed the Gunk collected and examined now once in every 4-5 years if lucky.   
This was the end, my water was bad it was dirty and tasted terrible.   They flushed it four times then asked for a water sample to test what a joke.  I knew the results before it was done all OK no itemised test results done.   In the cold months it was full of Ich (White spot)

Because of all the bad water I had to take it from my Instantaneous HW service in 20lt, then 15lt  and finally 10lt store it for a week.   I had to warm it up in the laundry trough more lifting, then into the kitchen into a watering can then into the tank more lifting.

OK lifting was not a problem but I am not getting any younger I will be 80 years young in less than two months.

The 5ft is now a Terrascape many new plants going in as soon as  the garden shops get what I am wanting in.
The Bow front will be another Terrascape very soon as I have most of the plants.
The smallest has been Carnivorous and now Air plants but still not happy a complete rebuild before or just after Christmas.

Watering is very easy all water via a UGF the water goes deep and easy to add via a small watering can straight from the tap.

I think that covers every thing.

Getting ready to do a water change 




Keith


----------



## Edvet (2 Oct 2017)

Okay, now we NEED pics..........


----------



## Keith GH (3 Oct 2017)

Here is the 45lt air plants when it was finished









Before that I had Carnivorous plants.







After Christmas it will be a ??? tank certainly not Aquarium.

Keith


----------



## Keith GH (3 Oct 2017)

The 5ft Terrascape
As in all gardens its ready for a big replant.  Its 2++ years old








Keith


----------



## Edvet (3 Oct 2017)

Looking nice!


----------



## Nigel95 (3 Oct 2017)

Very nice Keith.


----------



## Tom Littlewood (5 Oct 2017)

Amazing tanks. You have the eye/skill for it.


----------

